
Technology Preview: CoreOS Linux and Xhyve - retrack
https://coreos.com/blog/coreos-and-xhyve-tech-preview/
======
spkane
A small note that you need gpg installed for this to work. If you have
homebrew installed, this is as simple as:

$ brew update && brew install gpg

and there is a typo in the commands. The following command should read:

$ sudo ./coreos-xhyve-run

It had an extra sudo in the line originally.

------
spkane
Also, a space added to this command:

$ docker -H <ip-of-virtual-machine>:2375 run -it --rm busybox

between the -H and the IP/port.

